# 12ga full choke? Can I fire rifled slugs?



## ontario026 (Nov 17, 2005)

I just bought a Stevens Savage 77E 2 3/4" pump shotgun off a buddy, He is pretty sure it is a full choke. Is there any way to tell for sure if it is full choke or not? And if it is full choke, can I shoot rifled slugs for deer hunting?

Thanks for any info


----------



## 12guns (Nov 17, 2005)

measure the inside diameter of the brl, full choke should be about .695. The brl should be stamped somewhere. Don't shoot slugs out of it if it is full choked. the slug cannot compact like lead shot and could split the end of the brl. I've heard of people shooting slugs out of full chokes before, but normally on newer guns w/ hardened choke tubes that can withstand the excess pressure.


----------



## 12guns (Nov 17, 2005)

You can have a gunsmith/mechinist bore out the end to a modified diameter and shoot all the slugs you want.


----------



## ontario026 (Nov 17, 2005)

I just looked it over and can't see any markings related to the choke.... I wish I had a good vernier caliper to measure the bore....


----------



## 12guns (Nov 17, 2005)

also, a dime will not fit inside a full, but will fit inside a modified. if the dime fits all the way in, shoot slugs, if not, don't.


----------



## ontario026 (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool thanks 12guns, any clue if a canadian dime is the same diameter as an american dime??


----------



## 12guns (Nov 17, 2005)

Ha! no clue. If it's an older gun, it's probably full. also more than likely 2 3/4 shells only. Not hard to make it a modified, but you'll need a lathe and the right equipment to take a few thousandths off the inside. Good luck


----------



## timberwolf (Nov 18, 2005)

Many slugs are made full choke safe, and a few not safe. Might want to check the manufactures info.
If you look at most slugs they are soft and deeply fluted "rifled", this allows for a degree of compression when passing through the choke section.

An option is the sabbots that use a plastic sleave around the slug. But again some may be designed for smooth or rifled bore and could be unsafe.

Some slugs are designed for smooth bore (no choke) and would be unsafe, some designed for rifled barrels and would be unsafe, others are designed to be used through chokes and are undersized, softer and fluted to allow passage through the choke. If in doubt take it to a gun smith.


----------



## begleytree (Nov 18, 2005)

Even IF you could fire a slug from a full choke barrel, accuracy will suffer.
As a rule, never fire slugs from anything smaller than cylinder, or improved cylinder.
The slug is larger in diameter than a full choke, and slightly larger than modified. IMO, you're asking for trouble shooting slugs from a full choke.
-Ralph


----------



## happycamper (Nov 18, 2005)

*shooting slugs threw full choke*



begleytree said:


> Even IF you could fire a slug from a full choke barrel, accuracy will suffer.
> As a rule, never fire slugs from anything smaller than cylinder, or improved cylinder.
> The slug is larger in diameter than a full choke, and slightly larger than modified. IMO, you're asking for trouble shooting slugs from a full choke.
> -Ralph


carl wolf @ wolfs sporting center 
would know the answer
he been in the gun business for a bought 50 years
you can call him 
717-665-6089
he locatet in manheim,pa 17545


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 20, 2005)

If you look on the barrel towards the breech it will be marked. DOn't listen to the old wives tail of the dime deal. If you have a barrel that is jugged that means nothing. The only way to really know is to mic the barrel and choke. Some barrels are tighter than .728 others are backbored .732 Take it to a local guy and get it mic'ed if you want to know the real bore.

In all the slugs I have ever shot IC is what you want. Ralph hit the nail on the head. There is no need for a full choke period even shooting geese. I went to visit Ken Eyster from OH to have my live pigeon guns choked you'll never get an even pattern from a full.


----------



## cord arrow (Nov 21, 2005)

Ken Eyster, how cool!
I've done some machining work for him in the past.
He's done all my wife's and I's comp. skeet guns.
Did her sporting clay guns also.
Great guy, really quirky.
About 20 miles from me.
---KEVIN---


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 21, 2005)

cord arrow said:


> Ken Eyster, how cool!
> I've done some machining work for him in the past.
> He's done all my wife's and I's comp. skeet guns.
> Did her sporting clay guns also.
> ...



Your lucky he's 500 from me. I drove out stayed in a hotel and met him in the AM. It took about 6 hours to cut the chokes for live pigeon loads. I had him fit and cut a Perazzi but the big one was a Model 21 SxS that took about 4 hours. His son did most of the work but he's the finest around.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 22, 2005)

Will he do auto loader barrels? I have a Rem SP-10 that doesnt have any forcing cones!


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 23, 2005)

Email mike and he will send you his catalog.
[email protected]

He can do the job. Ken is a choke guy you will also need to be there when the chokes are cut as the gun is patterned while you are shooting it, chokes cut shoot again. Cost will be close to 1000 dollars. His work is for compition guns. If your just out hunting Mike is you guy.

Here's his pdf catalog. mike


----------

